# Why do trannies always end up as forum moderators?



## GHTD (Jan 31, 2022)

Are they just that unemployable that they can only take up jobs they do for free?


----------



## Joe Swanson (Jan 31, 2022)

Because they are the only ones autistic enough to get gratification out of it, and they often have boatloads of free time due to not having jobs


----------



## Back me up! (Jan 31, 2022)

Trannies Jannies are the most online people with the most amount of time.  It also the highest return of not actually doing anything (leaving the house/being productive/etc) with the chance of gaining some power to abuse.


----------



## Absolutego (Jan 31, 2022)

Trannies are disproportionately autistic shut-ins over-invested in some retarded ideology and, consequently, are far more willing to do it for free than mentally healthy people.
The /r/antiwork guy is a perfect example. A do-nothing philosophy major for damn near a decade, he's only held down a McJob, and is living with his parents.


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Jan 31, 2022)

Unemployable. 

They also are very needy. You have to be sure your employee doesn't say something wrong. Your clientele may be put off from having a tranny working the front desk.  Certain people won't enter your workplace if have one in public facing position. 

So they flee to the internet. Have no job. Spend hours arguing and floating around the same spaces. Mod pays nothing but they already spend hours there.


----------



## eDove (Jan 31, 2022)

You should ask @Null


----------



## Chen Stirner (Jan 31, 2022)

Adding to what everyone else has said, another reason is that trannies are often narcissists who crave power over people.


----------



## byuu (Jan 31, 2022)

Autism.


----------



## Null (Jan 31, 2022)

Trannies are rapists with power and control fantasies. They especially try to be moderators on sites and boards for women, even shit like r/PCOS and r/TwoXChromosomes are ran by trannies now.


----------



## X Prime (Jan 31, 2022)

To answer this question, you have to answer why someone troons out.

Moost troons troon out because they lack a sense of control over their life. The process of trooning out offers a sense of having control over one's own body and what others say about you. That is why you see so many troons with autistic traits; one of the hallmarks of autism is an elevated need for controlling even minute aspects of life in order to avoid a sense of discomfort.

Think of someone like Bruce Jenner. Their body was aging, failing to win them admiration and acclaim. They have less and less control over it and how people view them each day. All of that was seemingly reversed by trooning out.

With this information, the answer as to why the troon seeks positions of power both real and imagined follows: more control, ergo more comfort. Anything will do to reduce that dread of not feeling in control.


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Jan 31, 2022)

X Prime said:


> To answer this question, you have to answer why someone troons out.
> 
> Moost troons troon out because they lack a sense of control over their life. The process of trooning out offers a sense of having control over one's own body and what others say about you. That is why you see so many troons with autistic traits; one of the hallmarks of autism is an elevated need for controlling even minute aspects of life in order to avoid a sense of discomfort.
> 
> ...



I used to think people trooned out due to some genetic fuck-up. Now I’ve shifted to thinking _some_ of them are genetic fuck-ups, while others are swimming in mental illlness and live in a society encouraging their delusions. Prrobably a nice combination of both


----------



## NSA (Jan 31, 2022)

It's natural, they are the sort of autist who will sit on a forum for 20 hours a day.  You'll notice that they are never not logged in.  They are probably a stuttering, mumbling, barely-coherent person in real life but can express themselves more freely in text form.  I'm sure they pretend to be a chick online before fully trooning out because they crave the attention that women get.  Moderators can also force you to pay attention to them.

Normal people don't become volunteer moderators because it's a huge pain in the ass with no benefits.


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker (Jan 31, 2022)

Too much free time, too much autism.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Jan 31, 2022)

Community seniority of being around for a long time on a site is seen as wisdom.  This is not true and people don't realize this when they pick moderators.  

Go for the Null route.  Ask for recommendations.  If the community is full of people who vote for someone trans, it means that either the trans person is an actually good canidate or more likely, the community has become terminal and is on the fast track to decline.


----------



## raspberry mocha (Jan 31, 2022)

They seek out power and control to validate their worldview/fetish. It's also why they love running for office or community leadership roles.


----------



## Absolutego (Jan 31, 2022)

Null said:


> Trannies are rapists with power and control fantasies. They especially try to be moderators on sites and boards for women, even shit like r/PCOS and r/TwoXChromosomes are ran by trannies now.


My favorite example of this is that /r/acutallesbians, a splinter sub created for lesbians to get away from transbians, is now run by transbians.


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Jan 31, 2022)

A lethal combination of autism, a thirst for power and hatred.


----------



## Divine right to rule (Jan 31, 2022)

Well, it is not as if they can spend their time having sex or caring for their families.


----------



## Narutard (Jan 31, 2022)

The worse you feel your life is, the more time you spend online. To willingly become a janny you’d have to genuinely hate your life, and that kind of self-hate is almost exclusively reserved for autists and trannies.

I came up with this theory when I noticed how almost all my friends stop posting on social media once they get into a serious relationship and slowly start to post again when the relationship is about to end. So if you want mods that are always around you need to get those with the most miserable lives imaginable: Autistic trannies.
Just a shame they are shit, and don’t just feel like shit.


----------



## Iceland Heavy (Jan 31, 2022)

Because the kind of terminally online troon that gets groomed in discord is often the only kind autistic enough to do it and is easy to control with some cursory validation and the ability to force other people to give that validation online, where even the average autist might question why they're spending this much time doing it for free. They're like a really lame 21st century version of a court eunuch.


----------



## filthypenguin (Jan 31, 2022)

Null said:


> Trannies are rapists with power and control fantasies. They especially try to be moderators on sites and boards for women, even shit like r/PCOS and r/TwoXChromosomes are ran by trannies now.


Which PCOS mod is trans? I briefly looked through and it seems like they're all women except maybe for one lesbian that might be ftm.


----------



## Vect (Feb 1, 2022)

filthypenguin said:


> Which PCOS mod is trans? I briefly looked through and it seems like they're all women except maybe for one lesbian that might be ftm.


'Women.' On Reddit, that word means a number of things.

Thing is, you'd think that being a moderator would be automatic purgatory for people with such an unstable sense of ego and identity. I'm not the most zen person, and I had admin powers over a game and it's forum a long time ago. It's not an effortless job (done properly), it was stressful, as you see just what kind of insane, unintelligent, defective or plain schizophrenic assholes that just end up gravitating to your little corner of the Internet. Autistic little kids who try to chat up girls, rednecks who post incoherent rambling threads, trolls and hackers with endless spoof accounts, losers playing anime villain and of course, the _Russians_. If you're lax, people get frustrated and leave. If you become a martinet, you gain bad a reputation and people can revolt. It was a real struggle to stop myself banning people that I just couldn't stand.

Moderation is about rational dispute resolution, of dealing with people who are not going to see eye-to-eye and are likely going to get angry at you. So how does somebody who needs a safe-space so she can call gamers white supremacists and larp as a deer (off the top of my head) ever going to do their jobs? I've heard content moderators for tech companies get burned out, how are these people running things en masse when they're traumatised by a random penis joke? They're not even comfortable in trans-only spaces.


----------



## BelUwUga (Feb 1, 2022)

Disability Payments are almost always easy enough for a troon to get. One of the rules is that you cannot be employed if you are on those long term payments. So a normal W2 or 1099 is out from the start. You can always work under the table/illegally, and many do, but that takes a self-starter willing to put in significant effort to be fruitful. So they need to find something to fill the void left by unemployment but they want to keep the tugboat. So they can do things like stream, moderate forums, or other tasks that have enough demand to be known about, but aren't worth actually paying someone.

Add in that while moderators are not official employees, their influence is very valuable. It would be unsurprising to learn that many have found a way to earn some form of income from being a jannie.


----------



## Tree (Feb 1, 2022)

I have no source, but I remember reading occurrences of non-trannies, perhaps people on the dole of special interest groups, posing as trannies in order to be able to throw their weight around and gain more leeway in their actions and behavior.


----------



## Fougaro (Feb 1, 2022)

You ever noticed how tranny rhymes with j*nny? There's a reason for that.


----------



## Archie_Kimkicker (Feb 1, 2022)

For these reasons above they also infiltrate F/OSS projects and proceed to butcher git branches to where no one else can fix them and the remaining developers either fork the project or abandon it altogether. 

Seriously, DevOps attracts trannies the way Hennessy attracts hoodrats.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Feb 1, 2022)

Absolutego said:


> My favorite example of this is that /r/acutallesbians, a splinter sub created for lesbians to get away from transbians, is now run by transbians.


That is actually pretty sad. From what I've heard, lesbians have a hard enough time meeting up without living under the five o'clock shadow of IT'S MA'AM.


----------



## Law (Feb 1, 2022)

Well we've covered autism and unemployment. 
 I think some of them want to control the narrative and think being a janny is the way to accomplish that. 
If some random forum user says "men aren't women" it breaks the troon's wank-haze, unleashing the rage within.


----------



## Absolutego (Feb 1, 2022)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> That is actually pretty sad. From what I've heard, lesbians have a hard enough time meeting up without living under the five o'clock shadow of IT'S MA'AM.


Very true. Most of the dyke bars in my area were shutting down because of the troon menace even before lockdown accelerated the process, and the ones that are still around apparently had to go underground to survive.


----------



## Tom Nook's Gloryhole (Feb 1, 2022)

It's the forum cycle. You create a new forum/subreddit/discord or whatever and it's fun, everyone is getting on swimmingly and nothing is being said that's cause for debate.

Then gradually over time, rot sets in. Either through too many new users joining or people getting a little 'too' comfortable with the company and start posting shit that causes tensions in the general group.

So at some point, the admin of the forum/discord decides that it's a little too uncomfortable and cleaning up these messes every fucking week isn't fun anymore, they just want to chill with friends and log off and go do cool shit in their free time, not clean up shit from toilets like a jannie.

So enter the autistic mod, someone who is a decent part of the community and is always online and is fairly trustworthy. The admin goes and gives them a mod role and then fucks off into the sunset. The forum continues seemingly as normal because nobody is noticing any drama, but typically it's because once the mod is in control they go around banning or censoring others and becoming more and more powerful as time has gone on. The admin has noticed that they're doing a good job so that's that.

Now, either the mod in question was a tranny or they've got tranny friends (because trannies are mostly autistic and aspies stick together like flies on dogshit) so when the first mod says they need more help to moderate said discord/forum whatever and they know a guy who is capable of doing it, the admin happily obliges.

And boom, out of nowhere you've got at least one tranny on the team and either it'll get worse from there or they'll use their tokenism to keep their power. Either way, the whole place is cursed and that's the end of that fun ride.


----------



## Fools Idol (Feb 1, 2022)

We've pretty much hit the nail on head on this one.

If you want to watch this happen in real time I'd suggest paying some attention to Chantal's ex Peetz. He is currently going through what happens to every terminally online autistic loser. Behind every mod's avatar there's a Peetz.


----------



## Herty (Feb 1, 2022)

Joe Swanson said:


> Because they are the only ones autistic enough to get gratification out of it, and they often have boatloads of free time due to not having jobs


Does that means Null is trans deep down?


----------



## Joe Swanson (Feb 1, 2022)

Herty said:


> Does that means Null is trans deep down?


No, because keeping the farms up gets him paid, tranny jannies do it for free. Plus I don't think null gets much enjoyment out of having to tard wrangle us


----------



## Akumaten (Feb 1, 2022)

The same thing for all sodomites, megalomania. They want to feel in charge all the time.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 2, 2022)

Representation, both in the sense of "We want to be noticed, are we liberal yet?" and "We need someone, ANYONE, who can run this board. Uh, you, how would you like to run an entire forum?" Both are equally retarded, but for different reasons.


----------



## Eggwhore (Feb 2, 2022)

I wonder if the transbians on r/actuallesbians actually believe that there are still actual cis lesbians left on that sub or they just dont care that its become pretty much another male space. What’s the point of transitioning if you cant infiltrate female spaces anymore bc other transbians got there first?


----------



## teriyakiburns (Feb 2, 2022)

Herty said:


> Does that means Null is trans deep down?


Null just wants to grow peppers and raise his pigeon children in peace.


----------



## Plaintiff is fat (Feb 2, 2022)

it's eerie how the tranny/jannie phenomenon is so prevalent, yet goes unaddressed in left/liberal internet as if it was unremarkable


----------



## Sperghetti (Feb 2, 2022)

X Prime said:


> To answer this question, you have to answer why someone troons out.
> 
> Moost troons troon out because they lack a sense of control over their life. The process of trooning out offers a sense of having control over one's own body and what others say about you. That is why you see so many troons with autistic traits; one of the hallmarks of autism is an elevated need for controlling even minute aspects of life in order to avoid a sense of discomfort.
> 
> ...


I'm going to second this. Trooning out and internet forum moderation are two things that are _extremely_ attractive to control freaks.

Even before the trans fad began, it was a well known fact that internet forum moderators tended to be unlikable control freaks. It’s a role that heavily favors those who go mad over even the tiniest scrap of power, because healthy and balanced people almost always find it to be more trouble than it's worth. (The only other people who tend to stick with these positions are terminally stubborn curmudgeons, and sadly, those types are quite rare.)

I don't think it's surprising that the sort of people who enjoy being a forum mod are prone to seeking out that same kind of low-level power trip elsewhere in their lives.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Feb 2, 2022)

Archie_Kimkicker said:


> For these reasons above they also infiltrate F/OSS projects and proceed to butcher git branches to where no one else can fix them and the remaining developers either fork the project or abandon it altogether.


Do they just suck that much at using version control, or something?


----------



## filthypenguin (Feb 2, 2022)

Vect said:


> 'Women.' On Reddit, that word means a number of things.
> 
> Thing is, you'd think that being a moderator would be automatic purgatory for people with such an unstable sense of ego and identity. I'm not the most zen person, and I had admin powers over a game and it's forum a long time ago. It's not an effortless job (done properly), it was stressful, as you see just what kind of insane, unintelligent, defective or plain schizophrenic assholes that just end up gravitating to your little corner of the Internet. Autistic little kids who try to chat up girls, rednecks who post incoherent rambling threads, trolls and hackers with endless spoof accounts, losers playing anime villain and of course, the _Russians_. If you're lax, people get frustrated and leave. If you become a martinet, you gain bad a reputation and people can revolt. It was a real struggle to stop myself banning people that I just couldn't stand.
> 
> Moderation is about rational dispute resolution, of dealing with people who are not going to see eye-to-eye and are likely going to get angry at you. So how does somebody who needs a safe-space so she can call gamers white supremacists and larp as a deer (off the top of my head) ever going to do their jobs? I've heard content moderators for tech companies get burned out, how are these people running things en masse when they're traumatised by a random penis joke? They're not even comfortable in trans-only spaces.


No, I mean looking through their post history none of them have said or done anything to imply they're anything but natal women, except one made a single post on the ftm board (and an ftm could still have PCOS).  Are they documented as trans anywhere?


----------



## teriyakiburns (Feb 2, 2022)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Do they just suck that much at using version control, or something?


Not exactly, but you try reverting changes made by a troon and see how long you can go before you get pilloried out of the community for transphobia.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Feb 2, 2022)

teriyakiburns said:


> Not exactly, but you try reverting changes made by a troon and see how long you can go before you get pilloried out of the community for transphobia.


I thought those programmer socks and autisms were supposed to make them competent programmers...


----------



## The Courier* (Feb 2, 2022)

Tin foil hat time: What if transgenderism isn't a choice but something the NWO experiments with people?

I knew some people who I never even though would come out as trans, and when they did their personalities flipped out completely and became like the stereotypical tranny.

Is really fucking weird that every tranny is the same, and the stereotype of the reddit mod tranny is real and live in every fucking tranny in the world.


----------



## Archie_Kimkicker (Feb 2, 2022)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Do they just suck that much at using version control, or something?


In fairness, git can be counter-intuitive for those without a very specific kind of autism. But trannies crave control, and there is nothing so much like god on earth than the one who manages the pull requests.


----------



## jje100010001 (Feb 2, 2022)

Tom Nook's Gloryhole said:


> It's the forum cycle. You create a new forum/subreddit/discord or whatever and it's fun, everyone is getting on swimmingly and nothing is being said that's cause for debate.
> 
> Then gradually over time, rot sets in. Either through too many new users joining or people getting a little 'too' comfortable with the company and start posting shit that causes tensions in the general group.
> 
> ...


Course of Empire, rings true everywhere.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 2, 2022)

Maybe the relationship is inverse. Maybe doing it for free is so mentally feminizing that autist moderators naturally think they're women, always cleaning up other's messes in a thankless job that they do for free.


----------



## ParaBeagle (Feb 2, 2022)

I have been lurking in a tranny discord just to awnser questions like these.

From what i gather the most used channels were the nsfw, support(as in asspats), and political channels. This needless to say did not suprise.

Their politics is entirely dictated by troonism.
Nothing matters as much as their victim hood. And they view themselfs as heroes that are to save the world from its own biggotry. 

From what i observe is that they have nothing but contempt for anyone who does not subscribe to the woke ideology. And thus feel very obligated to correct everyone by inserting themselfs into power in an almost fetishistic ritual of  "smashing the fash".

Tl;dr 

Troons are terminally online and they desire nothing more than exerting power over others.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Feb 4, 2022)

Discord was more aptly named than they realised.


----------



## Leave_Fargut (Feb 4, 2022)

Usually unemployed, so have the free time needed to stare at a forum all day
Feel such a lack of agency in their own lives that the potential "power" and ability to inflict punishment on others is appealing
Having a position of authority in the community comes with an unspoken "respect me or I'll ban you" that allows them to not be shunned as the freak they are
Have a persecution complex that makes them pursue rule enforcement with zeal and spite
Tend to be slacktivists on social issues, so they see moderator positions as a chance to change the culture of a forum to better suit their sensibilities


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Feb 4, 2022)

X Prime said:


> Think of someone like Bruce Jenner. Their body was aging, failing to win them admiration and acclaim. They have less and less control over it and how people view them each day. All of that was seemingly reversed by trooning out.


This sounds more like narcissism than autism.


----------



## PaulBearer (Feb 4, 2022)

The Courier* said:


> Tin foil hat time: What if transgenderism isn't a choice but something the NWO experiments with people?
> 
> I knew some people who I never even though would come out as trans, and when they did their personalities flipped out completely and became like the stereotypical tranny.
> 
> Is really fucking weird that every tranny is the same, and the stereotype of the reddit mod tranny is real and live in every fucking tranny in the world.


There are realities that exist that most people can't or won't comprehend...one of these realities is the likelyhood that the push for troongender acceptance is the first stepping stone to a state enforced infertile society...where you either be a troon or face sanctions that will make your life unworkable, sort of like what they are attempting with the old embryo juice that you must take or else.

This is of course unthinkable right now, but they are doing the R&D as we type...'perfecting' the process on thousands of poor misguided people, and one day it will be reality for millions...we are moving into a time of total control over the human spirit, we will be the last to understand the concept of freedom.

The tl;dr being I agree with you, I have idea how the nefarious mind control they have developed works but you can't argue with the visible results.


----------



## Burned CDs (Feb 4, 2022)

Once upon a time ago, i joined some Facebook group. The mod immediately welcomes me, states they are trans, and what it's pronouns are. I blocked dude and left the group immediately.


----------



## The Courier* (Feb 4, 2022)

PaulBearer said:


> There are realities that exist that most people can't or won't comprehend...one of these realities is the likelyhood that the push for troongender acceptance is the first stepping stone to a state enforced infertile society...where you either be a troon or face sanctions that will make your life unworkable, sort of like what they are attempting with the old embryo juice that you must take or else.
> 
> This is of course unthinkable right now, but they are doing the R&D as we type...'perfecting' the process on thousands of poor misguided people, and one day it will be reality for millions...we are moving into a time of total control over the human spirit, we will be the last to understand the concept of freedom.
> 
> The tl;dr being I agree with you, I have idea how the nefarious mind control they have developed works but you can't argue with the visible results.


Someone I know says its like they are preparing us for when aliens arrive, so we don't get a shock to see them... and to be honest it makes sense. 

Imagine that we are trying to normalize creatures like troons into our society and every day it passes it makes less of an impact to see a troon in broad day light, and they are fucking ugly no questions about it. The theory that they are preparing us for when aliens arrive makes sense because we are slowly becoming desensitized to body dysmorphia and aliens probably won't look like us in the least, so when they arrive we'll treat them with respect instead of fear and hate. 

I don't know. I just find it really weird that every troon looks and behave exactly the same regardless of country or culture. Is weird AF to me.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Feb 4, 2022)

Burned CDs said:


> Once upon a time ago, i joined some Facebook group. The mod immediately welcomes me, states they are trans, and what it's pronouns are. I blocked dude and left the group immediately.


I've done that shit with numerous groups too... It's not even the trans shit insofar is the pronoun thing and its treatment specifically is such a put-on... there's one thing the left has assumed and never realized they never addressed is that assuming their gender shit is true, why *do *I have to respect what someone else considers their gender to be?  Why, specifically, is that self-reporting so valid, when self-reporting isn't even so much weight and validity in any part of psychology? Even if gender is fluid and perhaps nonbinary why am I not allowed to make my own determination of what your gender is, and assign it in my head?  Because people aren't even good reporters of their own personality, we are not like these computers with a core cpu, we are messy weight multiparallel sympathetic systems working in conjunction. Why does Chris Chan get to decide his gender exclusively, and why can't I have my own opinion of what his gender is?  If gender is so fluid and undefinable,  then why can't I can't personally interpret your gender expression the way *I* want?


----------



## FinnSven (Feb 4, 2022)

Iceland Heavy said:


> Because the kind of terminally online troon that gets groomed in discord is often the only kind autistic enough to do it and is easy to control with some cursory validation and the ability to force other people to give that validation online, where even the average autist might question why they're spending this much time doing it for free. They're like a really lame 21st century version of a court eunuch.


That’s so weirdly interesting in that eunuchs were a thing through virtually all human societies and cultures, until roughly the 19th century or so. 

Loads of troon arguments like “Ancient Rome treated trans people like gods” and other badly researched, misinterpreted, misinformed and totally misunderstood claims about previous societies are trotted out to try and make today seem like a freakish anomaly in terms of gender politics, but in the Eunuch case, the 20th century really was. 

It seems that these troons are somehow trying to fill a gap in society  previously filled by people who rarely made an informed personal choice as to this modification. 

Maybe that is why they push for kids to be on puberty blockers and to “transition” the second they are found to be a boy who plays with Barbie?


----------



## Alexander Thaut (Feb 5, 2022)

free time, desire to power trip, and autism.


----------



## Pissmaster (Feb 5, 2022)

The Courier* said:


> Tin foil hat time: What if transgenderism isn't a choice but something the NWO experiments with people?
> 
> I knew some people who I never even though would come out as trans, and when they did their personalities flipped out completely and became like the stereotypical tranny.
> 
> Is really fucking weird that every tranny is the same, and the stereotype of the reddit mod tranny is real and live in every fucking tranny in the world.


It really does feel like some kind of creepy experiment that hijacked certain people and just turned them into insane monsters, wiping them of their old personalities and just turning them into these depraved power-hungry monsters that just seem to desire nothing more than whatever evil shit they can get away with.  Rape, pedophilia, destruction of themselves and others, communities, like, it straight up looks like some kind of by-the-books demonic force.  They're nothing like oldschool transsexuals, and I swear, troons just weren't a thing until they just exploded a few years ago, turning just about everywhere else online into a hellhole of censorship and having to walk on eggshells.  Every single aspect, and I mean _every _single aspect of what makes a troon a troon seems like straight-up demon possession.  




Hey look, it's literally a demon with four horns reading a book to schoolchildren, there's nothing unholy or devious going on here, and if you dare question it *WE WILL RUIN YOUR FUCKING LIFE*


----------

